# Brandungsangeln Damp 2000  ???



## zanderniko (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Ich mache in der ersten Oktober-Woche Urlaub im Feriencenter Damp 2000 und wollte ganz gerne mit meinem Sohn mal zum angeln gehen.Lohnt sich dort oder in der Nähe ein Versuch ???
Desweiteren befindet sich in der Nähe ein Angelladen damit man Wattwürmer kaufen kann ??

Danke im voraus.

Gruß

Zanderniko


----------



## Macker (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Damp 2000  ???*

Moin Moin in der nähe von Damp ist relativ aber wenn du ein Auto da hast gibt es da viele gute Strände.
Wegen Wattis würde Ich nach Kappeln fahren da im Wassersportzentrum bekommst du alles was du brauchst.
Da der Besitzer ein echter Brandungs Crack ist kann der dir auch Sagen wo was läuft

Gruß Jörg


----------



## oli (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Damp 2000  ???*

Hi, ich war schon öfters dort, zwar nicht zum Brandungsangeln aber mit der Antje von Maasholm raus, war immer gut.
Und versuch es ruhig auch mal in Kappeln auf Hering.
Die besten Tipps gibt es wie schon oben gesagt im Wassersportzentrum.
Gruß aus der Pfalz
Oli


----------



## micha_112 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Damp 2000  ???*

Moin, also bei den Stränden zum Brandungsangeln hast du dort echt die Qual der Wahl, denn Schönhagen,Höckholz,Waabs und Langholz sind echte Top Strände. Würmer am Besten bei Frank in Kappeln holen, der hat immer eine gute Qualität.
Gruß Michael


----------



## zanderniko (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Damp 2000  ???*

Hallo,

Danke für die Antorten.

Dann werde ich wohl mal nach Kappeln zum Händler fahren und mich mit Wattwürmern und Tipps ausstatten.

Gruß

Zanderniko


----------

